# digitaler Bilderrahmen



## mirscho (5. November 2010)

Halli hallo!

Nun muss ich doch mal auf das schöne Form ausweichen. 

Kennt jemand von euch einen digitalen Bilderrahmen der Videos (gängige Formate wie MPEG und AVI) in einer Endlosschleife (also die Videoplaylist immer wieder wiederholt) abspielt?

Ich habe mich schon gestern mehr oder weniger zu tote gegoogelt  und auf den Herstellerseiten (Hama, Sony, Phillips) geschaut und leider keine richtigen Infos gefunden.

Ach hier noch ein paar Angaben bzgl. Preis und Größe:

zwischen 9 und 11 Zoll

Preis maximal 150€

nur Neuware, da für Firma 

Danke******


----------

